# Snake ID Mildura VIC



## hunterschamps (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi guys, my mates dog/cat killed this poor fella, im looking for claification on what species it is.

Ive been leaning towards western brown snake due to the black head/patterns. Any way i can tell for sure? 








These are the only 2 photos i have.

Cheers Paul.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 8, 2014)

Pseudonaja aspidorhyncha


----------



## eipper (Oct 9, 2014)

Def P. aspidoryncha the Strap snouted Brown Snake


----------



## Bushman (Oct 9, 2014)

Can you guys tell us what you're basing that ID on?


----------



## Chris82 (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't know what species it is but the two pictures look like two different snakes?


----------



## hunterschamps (Oct 10, 2014)

Definitly the same snake chris. Just different lighting in the pictures.

Thanks for the ID guys


----------



## Bushman (Oct 11, 2014)

hunterschamps said:


> Ive been leaning towards western brown snake due to the black head/patterns. Any way i can tell for sure?



It's definitely a member of the brown snake genus _Pseudonaja_, due to the small head, colouration and relatively few mid-body scales. Out of the brown snakes that occur in Western Victoria, the only two that look like this are _Pseudonaja mengdeni _and _Pseudonaja aspidorhyncha_. Both have similar colouration including a darker head. Out of these two it's most probably _Pseudonaja aspidorhyncha _because they usually have some black scales on the neck.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 12, 2014)

Except that P. mengdeni don't occur in western Victoria.


----------



## eipper (Oct 12, 2014)

No mendgeni in Vic, or anywhere nearby in nsw or Sa


----------



## Bushman (Oct 13, 2014)

eipper said:


> No mendgeni in Vic, or anywhere nearby in nsw or Sa


Whilst I concede that _P. mengdeni_ are not found in Victoria, they have been recorded in Danggali Conservation Park ~140 km away from Mildura. This is in the same biogeographic region of the Murray Darling Basin, so worth mentioning due to their similarity of appearance.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Bushman said:


> Whilst I concede that _P. mengdeni_ are not found in Victoria, they have been recorded in Danggali Conservation Park ~140 km away from Mildura. This is in the same biogeographic region of the Murray Darling Basin, so worth mentioning due to their similarity of appearance.



No, not really. Its an aspid.


----------



## Dendrobates (Oct 15, 2014)

P. aspidorhyncha and P. mengdeni are two very different looking snakes as far as head shape and scales goes. This snake is very obviously P. aspidorhyncha due to the head, markings, the fact is looks exactly like an aspid, and the location seeing mengdeni aren't found anywhere near Victoria.


----------

